# Canon 1dx Got it! Got it! Got it!



## Redleecr7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just confirming I got my canon 1 dx about an hour ago from calumet Manchester apparently they got 9 bodies in and mine was the first to be collected!! I have just got it home it is absolutely amazing I can't take the smile off my face! The battery only had a small amount of charge in it I have just put my 85mm 1.2L lens on left it in program mode and took some quick shots of my wife painting the house inside!! I think it will be a while before I venture out of "P" mode it's that good!!! Put it in al servo mode just to see how fast it was, it was like a machine gun with every picture pin sharp and exactly the same exposure!!! The camera truly is amazing if yours is on order you are going to love it!!!


----------



## nikkito (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey! Cool )) enjoy it for those of us who are still waitingb I'm happy for you. Cheers!


----------



## wopbv4 (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations!!!
I am happy that non-pros like you and me can finally get one. It will be just a matter of more sleepless nights for me.


----------



## MartinvH (Jun 25, 2012)

Is this a rumor ?


----------



## rol11 (Jun 25, 2012)

Redleecr7 said:


> Just confirming I got my canon 1 dx about an hour ago from calumet Manchester apparently they got 9 bodies in and mine was the first to be collected!! I have just got it home it is absolutely amazing I can't take the smile off my face! The battery only had a small amount of charge in it I have just put my 85mm 1.2L lens on left it in program mode and took some quick shots of my wife painting the house inside!! I think it will be a while before I venture out of "P" mode it's that good!!! Put it in al servo mode just to see how fast it was, it was like a machine gun with every picture pin sharp and exactly the same exposure!!! The camera truly is amazing if yours is on order you are going to love it!!!


could you please post raws with high ISOs?


----------



## Yasmin (Jun 25, 2012)

Please ....Please post Raw files at ISO 800 1600 3200 6400.

Yasmin


----------



## chrysek (Jun 25, 2012)

Yasmin said:


> Please ....Please post Raw files at ISO 800 1600 3200 6400.
> 
> Yasmin



Yes please, would love to see that too...))))


----------



## sanj (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Redleecr7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yasmin said:


> Please ....Please post Raw files at ISO 800 1600 3200 6400.
> 
> Yasmin


 hi can you you tell me how to post the pics and I will do them for you thanks!!


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jun 25, 2012)

I contacted the company who supplied the 1Dx in the unboxing video, I've bought a few items from them before, Lee filters, lens etc, Stephen there just mailed me to say that yes they are just supplying preorders and he reckons that could take 3-4 months!


----------



## tt (Jun 25, 2012)

Interested to hear what the 1DX's focusing abilities does to the focus speed and accuracy of the 85mm 1.2 !
(Plus, will many including OP be thinking of getting a focus screen (something lacking in the 5DMk III)?)


----------



## Yasmin (Jun 25, 2012)

Redleecr7 said:


> Yasmin said:
> 
> 
> > Please ....Please post Raw files at ISO 800 1600 3200 6400.
> ...




One way to post is to upload in the Public Folder of Dropbox.com and insert the link in the forum.

TIA

Y.


----------



## cpsico (Jun 25, 2012)

So awesome , Heck i would even mind seeing a few out of camera jpgs . 
If you are taking requests that is ...please , um pretty please !!
Maybe one or two at 3200-6400, that is the range i am most curious about


----------



## marekjoz (Jun 25, 2012)

It might even be interesting to see JPGs processed from RAWs (noise and DR comparison between different ISOs).


----------



## sarangiman (Jun 25, 2012)

ISO 100 RAW black frame, please? 

<ducks> 

P.S. I'm totally serious, by the way.


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jun 25, 2012)

Redleecr7 said:


> Just confirming I got my canon 1 dx about an hour ago from calumet Manchester apparently they got 9 bodies in and mine was the first to be collected!! I have just got it home it is absolutely amazing I can't take the smile off my face! The battery only had a small amount of charge in it I have just put my 85mm 1.2L lens on left it in program mode and took some quick shots of my wife painting the house inside!! I think it will be a while before I venture out of "P" mode it's that good!!! Put it in al servo mode just to see how fast it was, it was like a machine gun with every picture pin sharp and exactly the same exposure!!! The camera truly is amazing if yours is on order you are going to love it!!!



Congrats!


----------



## kdsand (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol

Lucky dog!

Must feel like a kid again. 

Happy shooting!


----------



## eeek (Jun 25, 2012)

Hmmm. It has a P mode?


----------



## kdsand (Jun 25, 2012)

eeek said:


> Hmmm. It has a P mode?



Naw he means the setting that says *Auto*.  ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 25, 2012)

Yasmin said:


> Please ....Please post Raw files at ISO 800 1600 3200 6400.
> 
> Yasmin



actually make that ISO100. It's hard to judge much from random shots but a few things like DR can be measured and Canon already does fine there at the high isos. An ISO100 RAW file would be awesome. Any subject is fine, although a pure black frame (body cap on, dark room, 1/8000th, ISO100) is best. Just curious if they put some special new tech in the 1DX sensor compared to the 5D3 and older sensors and if it has say D4-like DR or not (I'm not expecting it to be able to match D800 DR).

Anyway, have fun!


----------



## ramon123 (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats!

Send us some sample pics


----------



## heptagon (Jun 25, 2012)

Take your other cameras as reference and make some sample pictures.


----------



## westr70 (Jun 25, 2012)

heptagon said:


> Take your other cameras as reference and make some sample pictures.



Yes, ditto on that.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 26, 2012)

Yasmin said:


> Please ....Please post Raw files at ISO 800 1600 3200 6400.
> 
> Yasmin


And then post some at high ISOs, 25600, 51200, 102,400. I am curious to see how it compares with the 5D MK III and D4/D3s


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 26, 2012)

Redleecr7 said:


> took some quick shots of my wife painting the house inside!!




Pics please.


----------



## Wideopen (Jun 26, 2012)

Im envious. Have fun!


----------



## Viggo (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm equally envious of the fact you have a wife that paints the house for you...


----------



## rambarra (Jun 26, 2012)

> gets a super dope fast pro camera nobody has
> takes pics of cat&dog
> is not able to post them in a forum

trolling detected


----------



## ianmacd (Jun 26, 2012)

rambarra said:


> > gets a super dope fast pro camera nobody has
> > takes pics of cat&dog
> > is not able to post them in a forum
> 
> trolling detected



Don't be so quick to judge.

OP: if you need help getting them on-line then drop me a mail and I can always put them somewhere for people to download. I guess they didn't tell you that they would be swapping out the camera in the near future so you have a final version?


----------



## Viggo (Jun 26, 2012)

rambarra said:


> > gets a super dope fast pro camera nobody has
> > takes pics of cat&dog
> > is not able to post them in a forum
> 
> trolling detected



There are plenty of 1d X's around, saw a bunch of them at the UEFA European Chamipionship. And they are confirmed shipping, and this site is available in every country on the planet, so that ONE person has gotten a real 1d X and posts it here isn't highly unlikely.

You're the troll.


----------



## heptagon (Jun 26, 2012)

rambarra said:


> trolling detected


I'm sure OP will deliver, let's just wait.


----------



## marekjoz (Jun 26, 2012)

heptagon said:


> rambarra said:
> 
> 
> > trolling detected
> ...



Broken, troll or testing shutter durability


----------



## Louis (Jun 27, 2012)

P Mode


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 27, 2012)

I got the 5D Mark III and 600EX-RT.

And I can prove it: (with a crappy shot and very poor joke)


----------



## heptagon (Jun 27, 2012)

I hate to say it, bdunbar79, but your lens seems a little soft and you should do some AFMA. Also you're not OP and it isn't an 1Dx.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 27, 2012)

heptagon said:


> I hate to say it, bdunbar79, but your lens seems a little soft and you should do some AFMA. Also you're not OP and it isn't an 1Dx.



Also, I quickly snapped the shot after I put my flash on, with a 35mm at f/1.4 because I didn't care. It's a joke. Does that clear things up for you? I'm sorry you're having a bad day.


----------



## heptagon (Jun 27, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Also, I quickly snapped the shot after I put my flash on, with a 35mm at f/1.4 because I didn't care. It's a joke. Does that clear things up for you? I'm sorry you're having a bad day.


I don't want to ruin your day, but you might also check your flash, it seems a little dark.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 27, 2012)

heptagon said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I quickly snapped the shot after I put my flash on, with a 35mm at f/1.4 because I didn't care. It's a joke. Does that clear things up for you? I'm sorry you're having a bad day.
> ...



That's because it's not on. Can't get anything by you!


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 27, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



I like the colour coordinated shirt and towel combo 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2012)

The WB is terrible. The D4 would've done a much better job. :


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha!! Sorry guys, I promise I'll never do it again ;D


----------



## iaind (Jun 27, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I got the 5D Mark III and 600EX-RT.
> 
> And I can prove it: (with a crappy shot and very poor joke)



Send it back. It must be Chinese copy as all Logos are mirror images


----------



## GOJ (Jul 19, 2012)

I would send the camera and flash back too as they take rubbish photo's! Or maybe send the photographer back! JOKING!! 

Back to the 1Dx... I had one ordered which arrived in my local Calumet store the other day and I told them I no longer wanted it. Not that I never had the beans to pay for it but I thought to myself 'Do I need it'? The 5D Mark III would easily give it a run for it's money (and even win in some cases, size, portability etc).

So, for now I'm happy with the 5D, I'll be waiting 'til they add more pixles to the X range before I buy.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok ok ok, when I get my 1DX I'll set up a properly exposed image in the mirror, with the 600EX-RT, by popular demand 

Then people can take my original photo with the 5D3 posted above and compare it to the 1DX photo and point out what crap the 5D3 is


----------



## GOJ (Jul 21, 2012)

Goodman!


----------

